# Maggots on Ducks



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother was breasting some ducks the other day and had one with what looked like maggots crawling on the breast meat. Has anyone else had this sort of thing? If so, does it have a name?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

rice breast..I haven't run into it but it happens..chuck them!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.ducks.org/blogs/1/46/index.html

I still wouldn't eat them. Who the hell wants to eat parasites :?:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen it before. They aren't "maggots" more like cysts in the meat. They say it is safe but I couldn't eat it. _/O


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya! He called them rice maggots. YUK! I've never seen it , but sure as heck will chuck them if I do see it. Is it a big problem? What causes it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen that a bunch. For awhile I thought it had something to do with the feather bases coming off in the breast.(I've never been very smart) So I ate them anyway. I turned out ok. Just a low I.Q. and a little over weight, and High Blood Pressure. :shock: **** it don't eat them. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: DAHB.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> :roll: DAHB.....


You're a mean angry little man.

Or a malm.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen it on more puddle ducks than divers.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: DAHB.....
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/f ... ter_28.pdf


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

_/O _/O _/O


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

_/O Yup, that looks like the breast meat of a drake mallard I shot last December. Didn't even dare feed that one to the dogs.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Fatbass, do you want any if I get some with it? I'll gladly give you all I acquire. (where is that upchucking smiley?)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've shot about 5 ducks with that in them, nasty!!!
I finally figured out how to cook them without being grossed out, just serve it with a white rice and gravy and you'll never even know they are in there!! YUMMY they kinda add a nice juice to the breast and keep it from drying out, the maggot bursts after it gets hot and the guts secret a greenish gew and that kinda self basts the breast from the inside!! I hope I shoot some more this year!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hog.....You are a sicko!!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Hog.....You are a sicko!!!!


 :rotfl:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I've shot about 5 ducks with that in them, nasty!!!
> I finally figured out how to cook them without being grossed out, just serve it with a white rice and gravy and you'll never even know they are in there!! YUMMY they kinda add a nice juice to the breast and keep it from drying out, the maggot bursts after it gets hot and the guts secret a greenish gew and that kinda self basts the breast from the inside!! I hope I shoot some more this year!!


Thanks I just puked in my mouth! Makes you wonder what some of these "ethnic" restaurants could get away with.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > Hog.....You are a sicko!!!!
> ...


I had the el oh el's at this.


----------

